# What makes you squeamish?



## horusd (23 Apr 2011)

Brendan's heron eats rat video, and Sarah Beeny's Channel 4 program, Help!, my house is infested, got me thinking about what makes me squeamish, and what doesn't.

 As a gardener, I have no problem with what crawls around the garden; I kill greenfly with my fingers, pick up and move my worms (very valuable to gardeners!), spread manure, etc, no problem. But the thoughts of lice,flies, bedbugs, fleas freak me out.  If a fly is in the room, I have to kill it. What makes you squeamish?


----------



## Tintagel (23 Apr 2011)

Don't like bugs. We rented a place in Madeira a few years back and we had lots of different insects scuttling about the apartment. I only slept out of sheer exhaustion. Another trip to a hotel in Mayo overlooking a lake. I counted 26 spiders hanging from the roof and around the windows. During the night I went to the loo and on returning to bed I noticed something black on the floor. It has to have been the biggest spider I have ever seen. Again no sleep.
I also can't stand the sound of chalk on a blackboard.


----------



## JP1234 (23 Apr 2011)

Weird, I was thinking of starting a thread like this last night after watching  The Way Back.

Mine would be sores on feet, and there is a lot of that in the above film. I had to leave the room at one point when one character was having his cut and bloodied feet washed and dressed.

Also, despite the fact I have done it myself, I absolutely cannot stomach seeing a woman give birth.  Which is probably why I only have one child!


----------



## RMCF (24 Apr 2011)

Ever since I had to have an op on a well snapped arm, I hate watching video football of footballers etc breaking legs.


----------



## beffers (24 Apr 2011)

Spiders. I can't even look at nature documentaries featuring them.


----------



## Complainer (24 Apr 2011)

The male STD testing procedure, as shown on C4's sex education show this week.


----------



## Pique318 (25 Apr 2011)

Complainer said:


> The male STD testing procedure, as shown on C4's sex education show this week.


Haven't seen that (thankfully) but parasites (the big, visible to the naked eye worm/maggot types) are one of mine.
Ouija boards moving the die on their own would send me running.
Things giving birth are no biggie, I grew up on a farm so was intimately involved in the birthing process of cows and ewes. Afterbirth is afterbirth 
I once stood on a 'Roach in Thailand (obviously must've been pregnant) and the next morning, there were loads of the little buggers running around. Nasty. I once saw one in New York that could've taken down a rat. Fecker was huge! Ugh!!!


----------



## Ancutza (25 Apr 2011)

I don't like snakes.  I once worked in a timber mill in Africa and the little buggers were everywhere amongst the cut wood.  On the same trip I also managed to run over a cobra with my pick-up truck which somehow got flipped over the cab and into the bed of the truck.  Had to park it for a day before I worked up the courage to go look over the tailgate to see if it was dead which, thankfully, it was.


----------



## Bubbly Scot (25 Apr 2011)

I hate slugs. I was lying in bed years and years ago in a very old, not well kept house and there were about 20 of the things on the floor. I can cope with them outside but the thought of them being in my house would be enough for me to consider selling up.

Never had any inside...so my husband tells me anyway!


----------



## Ceepee (25 Apr 2011)

Spiders.

Cuts, and news stories involving the words 'machete' or 'nearly severed'.  I once interviewed a girl who, when reaching for a glass of water, inadvertently revealed rows of tiny white scars on her inner arm.  I found that very shocking, and I can't watch any films with scenes of self-harm.

Heights - we went on the Dublin Revolver/Wheel this week and I got an awful attack of the jelly-legs.


----------



## truthseeker (25 Apr 2011)

Piercings gross me out. I 'think' I can smell the metal reacting with the skin.

Babies drooling and touching their drooly face and touching me - uuurrrrrgggghhh - totally freaks me out. People who try to enforce 'kiss Truthseeker goodbye!!' with their small children - I recoil from the drooly runny noses and just want the ground to open up and swallow me - or them!!!!

Large moths - I once trapped one the size of a bat under a pudding mould and left a note on it saying 'dont lift up - giant moth under here' - I was sort of hoping someone would put it outside but they didnt so I had to deal with it later.

Surgery. Ive had to have 2 surgeries and Id be completely against it now unless ABSOLUTELY necessary.


----------



## Guest105 (25 Apr 2011)

Cats, can't bear them near me,  I think it is their menacing eyes and the sight of their outstretched claws that terrifies me.


----------



## Tintagel (25 Apr 2011)

Ceepee said:


> Spiders.
> 
> Cuts, and news stories involving the words 'machete'


 
I had a dream the other night about young kids going around on BMX bikes with machettes. It was night and they were coming to get us.............


----------



## Grizzly (26 Apr 2011)

Seeing anyone put sun cream/tan lotion on. Putting gels in their hair and seeing racing drivers spray champagne over everyone at the end of a race. Ugh!


----------



## liaconn (26 Apr 2011)

I cannot stand the sight of mice, even on the television.

I am also very squeamish about blood tests and injections.


----------



## Firefly (26 Apr 2011)

The "zipper" scene in American Pie.


----------



## Liamos (26 Apr 2011)

liaconn said:


> I cannot stand the sight of mice, even on the television.
> 
> I am also very squeamish about blood tests and injections.


 
Were we separated at birth?


----------



## dockingtrade (26 Apr 2011)

Snot


----------



## Lex Foutish (27 Apr 2011)

Three things. Needles, needles and needles!


----------



## Mpsox (27 Apr 2011)

Snakes
Joan Burtons voice (I know it's harsh but it grates on my nerves)
Pickled food or brown sauce turns my stomach and even the smell of it makes me gag


----------



## Purple (27 Apr 2011)

Watching surgery (why on earth would anyone want to watch that?).

That’s about it really. Bugs, rodents, spiders etc I have no problem with.
I went to Russia as a kid on a school tour and the hotel in Moscow was infested with really big cockroaches (there were dozens in the bathroom, bedroom and even in the bed). I slept like a log but most of the rest of the group didn’t sleep for three days.


I don’t like cats but I don’t find them disturbing, just pointless as a pet.

Joan Burton, yea, she's disturbing.


----------



## PaddyW (27 Apr 2011)

Slugs, moths, spiders, bugs, creepy crawlies of any kind. Fleece, cotton, suede, velvet or any soft material like that (buying clothes is a nightmare!). Rats, mice, dogs licking me or any animal like that in fact. Hamsters, gerbils or any small rodents. I think I may have issues!

Purple, I actually love watching surgery. I guess it's because I always wanted to be a surgeon growing up, for some strange reason.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Apr 2011)

PaddyW said:


> Fleece, cotton, suede, velvet or any soft material like that (buying clothes is a nightmare!).


 
Eh what do you wear? Cardboard suits?


----------



## Lex Foutish (28 Apr 2011)

Purple said:


> *Watching surgery (why on earth would anyone want to watch that?).*
> 
> That’s about it really.* Bugs, rodents, spiders etc I have no problem with.*
> I went to Russia as a kid on a school tour and the hotel in Moscow was infested with really big cockroaches (there were dozens in the bathroom, bedroom and even in the bed). I slept like a log but most of the rest of the group didn’t sleep for three days.
> ...


 
Oh my God! I agree with everything you posted, Purple!!! 

Time to clock in for that therapy session, I think!


----------



## Betsy Og (28 Apr 2011)

Water on a hard floor and running kids - you know the drill, you spot it just in time to tell them stop but whack they go.

I dont know if its a squeamish reaction or what but those events or even near misses involving my kids (just the usual falling and banging into things  .... dont call social services just yet) gives me this weird squeamish feeling in  the pit of my stomach that nothing else seems to recreate.

Anyone else know what I'm on about??


----------



## Grizzly (28 Apr 2011)

PaddyW said:


> velvet or any soft material like that


 
I absolutely hate cutting my fingernails. I cut one every two days and then smother it in hand cream. The thought of a newly cut nail, rubbing of a suede or velvet material makes my skin crawl.


----------



## PaddyW (28 Apr 2011)

Grizzly said:


> I absolutely hate cutting my fingernails. I cut one every two days and then smother it in hand cream. The thought of a newly cut nail, rubbing of a suede or velvet material makes my skin crawl.


 
Ditto. I hate suede or velvet just to touch but if I caught a newly cut nail in it I would lose my mind.


----------



## gipimann (30 Apr 2011)

Betsy Og said:


> Water on a hard floor and running kids - you know the drill, you spot it just in time to tell them stop but whack they go.
> 
> I dont know if its a squeamish reaction or what but those events or even near misses involving my kids (just the usual falling and banging into things .... dont call social services just yet) gives me this weird squeamish feeling in the pit of my stomach that nothing else seems to recreate.
> 
> Anyone else know what I'm on about??


 
Yes I do, Betsy - no small ones of my own, but I can't stand looking at those "home videos" sent into TV programs which feature a child falling or hurting themselves (you know the type).  They make me shiver, then make me angry at their parents for sending the clip in in the first place!


----------



## horusd (30 Apr 2011)

Well, we're a bunch of oddballs alright! But I think Paddyw leads the pack on the range and volume of things that make him squeamish  

I was at the dentist yesterday and she touched off a nerve, twice.  I'm not generally squeamish about the dentist, but I hate the thought of something going wrong, or the novacaine not working. She also used something like a piece of sandpaper to clean between teeth, the feeling was terrible. Like the sensation of chalk scratched across a blackboard... the hairs standing on the back of my neck (shudder). I wonder why these sensations happen ?


----------



## IsleOfMan (1 May 2011)

My head immersed in water. I run when I see one of those "rain shower" hotel showers being advertised as being in my hotel room.


----------



## PaddyW (3 May 2011)

horusd said:


> *Well, we're a bunch of oddballs alright! But I think Paddyw leads the pack on the range and volume of things that make him squeamish*
> QUOTE]
> 
> I'm defo an oddball!


----------



## JP1234 (3 May 2011)

Moustaches.


----------



## ali (11 May 2011)

I'm not sure about squeemish but definately uncomfortable - the sign of peace at a mass. I was at a funeral this morning and as I'm not a regular church goer, I tend to forget this but every time it makes the hairs stand on the back of my neck and not in a good way. I don't relate it to any religious objection but just generally being forced into the gesture with strangers makes me feel icky.


----------



## michaelm (11 May 2011)

Vasectomy.


----------



## micmclo (11 May 2011)

Grew up on a farm.
Maggots are vile things. Poor sheep are almost getting eaten alive
We didn't have a sheep dip but would spray the sheep, like a power washer. Worked just as well

Someone I messed it up and missed one. Had to handwash the maggots from a sheep. The smell of the dip solution would knock you over and then you wash out the maggots and see them crawling and dieing on the ground.

Dehorning cattle. Nasty job! Hate it


----------



## bullbars (11 May 2011)

micmclo said:


> Dehorning cattle. Nasty job! Hate it


 
Have you ever seen the damage done by that paste used to stop the buds on calves in the first place. Horrific stuff. It was worse when the calf would rub it on the underside of the cow and cause burns.


----------



## micmclo (11 May 2011)

If ever there was an appropriate username

bullbars posting on dehorning calves


----------

